# Striped Bass and Christening of a Kayak



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I bought a 2011 Hobie Revolution 13 (a demo kayak from Backyard Boat). Well I couldn’t wait until the weekend to test the new kayak. So next day after work, I went to Pohick Bay to fish for striper. I caught one striper few days ago unexpectedly. So I believed that striper would be there at the same place. I hooked 3 stripers but landed only one. Now I know that I don't have to drive 1.5-2 hours to catch striper. Pohick Bay is only 40 minutes away.

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-xyxxo3SsjA?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="800" height="480"></object>

Joe


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Way to Put Blood on da Boat on the maiden Voyage.... Pretty work man and congrats on the boat and the fish.... JAM


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Congrats on the new yak and successful maiden voyage.

Good job, Joe.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work.


----------



## yaking69 (Mar 4, 2011)

Way to get her slimed Joe! Can't get any better than breaking her in on her first voyage.

I have a outback and got her slimed on my maiden voyage.  Coming up to Va next week and can't wait for to get on some stripers


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

dang joe whats the count on the fleet now?


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

BIG FINN said:


> dang joe whats the count on the fleet now?


Three.

Hobie Adventure, Revo and Dicks' Caster 12.5. The tarpon T140 was gone immediately when I posted for the fair price. The Caster 12.5 is for kids, very shallow water, or for small areas (such as under a dock or inside Concrete Ships). I decided to keep the Adventure for my guests. Now my guest and and I can fish in the same manner and the same pace (on Hobie).
I wish I can take more future kayak-anglers. I just don't want to see bone-dry kayaks.

Joe


----------

